# Resources only avaiable through tor



## MuricanSpirit (Nov 24, 2021)

Clearnet returns for resources "/index.php?resources/" a 404 page but it works fine with tor.


----------



## HEISENBERG

ArsoleDickite said:


> I guess this is intentional but it would be nice to hint out that access to tor is required to see the content.



ArsoleDickiteThat's right, that was the idea.


ArsoleDickite said:


> Btw. you can let the tor browser know that you have an onion service: Some browser automatically connect to the onion site if available.
> 
> See: https://tb-manual.torproject.org/onion-services/
> 
> See section 'Add an Onion-Location header or meta tag to inform Tor users about your hidden service': https://www.privex.io/articles/setup-tor-hidden-service-website/


It will be done


----------



## MuricanSpirit

HEISENBERG said:


> That's right, that was the idea.
> 
> It will be done



HEISENBERG
Just as info: You are still able to see the resources in clearnet: https://chemforum.info/index.php?whats-new/ ("Latest added Resources")

You don't have to do the header, it was just a suggestion and its very easy to implement (basically just add a meta tag in the header of the html or you can - afaik - add it as http header in the response).


----------

